# Anyone ever use this launch?



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just curious if anyone ever uses this launch. Curious if it's a good ramp, enough water and safe for truck and trailer. Thanks for any information guy's.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It's been a little while, but the last time I was there it was fine...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks a million Chris.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

parking can be a problem on popular days. But, the lauch is nice and deep and it is easy to get your boat in and out of the water. There can be, at times, enough people parked there that make it difficult for you to turn around and stuff.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>I see someone has you on the hunt in that area...hmmmmm wonder who that would be?<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Terrible launch, there are stumps in the water right where you launch, broken bottles everywhere and if you are in sandles you are screwed, my truck got broken into twice, there is a raw sewage pipe that dumps just upwind, and what little fish there are still there are contaminated from the power plant just up the road. 

BE AFRAID, BE VERY AFRAID !!!!!!!

hoping he buys this and stays away from my damn redfish spot ...................


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (11/18/2008)*<P align=center>I see someone has you on the hunt in that area...hmmmmm wonder who that would be?<P align=center><P align=center>


<P align=center>My better half is actually the push behind this. She works for the FDEP and builds oyster reefs all over East Bay and Black Water bay. She has been beggin' for two years to go fish them. I know feel like they've been wet long enough to locate all of them and see if they are holding any fish.<P align=center>CCC, you almost had me. I was already looking to Garcon Point Bridge launch. Now thats some funnt shit!!!! :clap<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually Brad I know some places that I usually do well with reds there but you have to go on hight tide to reach them, give me a shout if you want to go sometime.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *CCC (11/19/2008)*Actually Brad I know some places that I usually do well with reds there but you have to go on hight tide to reach them, give me a shout if you want to go sometime.


Will do CCC, thank you very much for the offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Terrible launch, there are stumps in the water right where you launch, broken bottles everywhere and if you are in sandles you are screwed, my truck got broken into twice, there is a raw sewage pipe that dumps just upwind, and what little fish there are still there are contaminated from the power plant just up the road.


Launch works fine for me.

Last winter my buddy and i caught 56 trout and 5 reds in a little under 2 hours just downstream from that ramp.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input guy's. I'm not looking for redfish, I am after really big trout. I hope be able to find some in that area. I am in a 21' Century if anyone see's me getting to close to a personal honey hole just call me off. I'll leave your area's alone. I am trying to prove all the "Big Trout Guides" I know in other places and states wrong. We do have monster trout in P-Cola.

Anyway.Thanks a million for the advice onthe ramp, if anyone wants to go gator trout hunting with me one day. Shoot me a line and we'll go after em together!!!!


----------



## RLL (Jan 4, 2008)

Just who and what are you talking about? Any state in particular? Do I sense some trout envy?:moon


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Never had any troubles there and there's no power plant around...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ ?Guess a couple of these guys didn't read the bottem of your reply. LOL


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I know, I was just going to let them keep talking. Kind of like walking into the middle of a "Two men walk into a bar" joke and screaming "I wasn't at no bar". LMAO


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry ccc, btw whats does your boat look like.....hahaha


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

It's all good hydro, I have a little 13' brownish gold freshwater boat with a 35 hp Johnson, I am hoping to get her out tomorrow first time in weeks and try and catcha red or two.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nope. never used it


----------

